# some mistakes made refining my PM's.



## Dellrugby (Jun 13, 2015)

Here are some cool hammered silver coins found by a metal detecting friend in Scotland and some mistakes made refining my PM's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhDOeKRG1yA&list=PLq4wy4ZQqxdI4wudKlhSwktw8jxWLgKlv


----------

